# Повторный запрос логов....



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

Перенесено из этой темы:
http://safezone.cc/threads/virulogs-collector-by-dragokas.22634/page-3




Dragokas написал(а):


> Пользователь Dragokas обновил ресурс ViruLogs Collector by Dragokas новой записью:
> SecurityCheck /Silent


Зачем он нужен в этой утилите? У пользователя файлы не запускаются, интернет не работает, комп жутко тормозит... а он будет возиться с обновлениями? Вроде давно обсуждали и сошлись, что обновления нужно рекомендовать в конце лечения.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

regist написал(а):


> Зачем он нужен в этой утилите? У пользователя файлы не запускаются, интернет не работает, комп жутко тормозит... а он будет возиться с обновлениями?


Пользователь морочиться и не будет как раз.


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Пользователь морочиться и не будет как раз.


вот именно, что не будет. Он просто не установит эти обновления, так как у него комп еле шевелится от кучи вирусни.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

regist написал(а):


> Он просто не установит эти обновления, так как у него комп еле шевелится от кучи вирусни.


А это не для него,а для хэлпера.
Лечение завершил-рекомендацию к обновлениям дал.
Не требуется запрашивать дополнительно лог,он уже есть в комплекте.


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

к концу лечения и набор и версии программ могут поменяться. Лог надо запрашивать перед тем как советовать обновиться.а для хелпера кстати это всё есть в логе Info, а остальное всё от лени.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

regist написал(а):


> к концу лечения и набор и версии программ могут поменяться.


Это редко и при повторном сканировании результат в таком случае тоже обновится, а для пользователя минимум телодвижений.


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> повторном сканировании результат в таком случае тоже обновится


повторное сканирование обычно не делаем (по этому поводу было обсуждение и оставили на совести юзера).
А вот насчёт редко не согласен. Полно тем где лечение тянется минимум несколько дней (и не редко бывает пара недель или месяц). За несколько дней юзер может поставить новую игрушку, которая поставит заодно и java или наоборот снесёт её или ещё что...

В итоге приходим к тому, что в конце этот лог всё равно надо делать.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

regist написал(а):


> повторное сканирование обычно не делаем


То есть повторные логи мы не запрашиваем?
Запрашиваем.
В последующих релизах планируется это чекбоксом сделать.
Так что нормально все.
Если уж и затянули на 2 недели без повторного снятия логов то можно и отдельно запустить SecurityCheck скриптом авз,опять же не требуется писать
скачайте,запустите,сохраните.....


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> То есть повторные логи мы не запрашиваем?
> Запрашиваем.


 Koza Nozdri, логи не путай. Повторный лог секурити чек почти никогда не запрашиваем.


----------



## shestale (16 Ноя 2013)

regist, я лично не вижу в этом большой проблемы, лог делается секунды, да пусть хоть 5 раз он будет, проще открыть последний из них и дать рекомендацию по обновлению, чем объяснять как его сделать, а потом еще и пояснять где эти ссылки, так как он их не видит, а сам взял его и выложил на форум с тэгом код, теперь конечно не видно будет.


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> а потом еще и пояснять где эти ссылки, так как он их не видит, а сам взял его и выложил на форум с тэгом код,


я всегда копирую ему ссылки сам (если он уже вставил, то цитирую ему нужное), то есть отсеиваю лог и оставляю только ссылки на обновление и если нужно добавляю пояснения/рекомендации. Не думаю, что кому-то другому трудно скопировать ссылки на нужные обновы.

А по остальному, имхо, раз юзер сейчас делает меньше движений и логи собираются почти автоматом, то это не повод собирать 20 различных логов, если они не нужны.


shestale написал(а):


> лог делается секунды,


это на здоровой системе, а не там где всё висит и куча вирусни.


----------



## akok (16 Ноя 2013)

Лог SecurityCheck добавили по моей просьбе и убирать пока не будем. Время покажет.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

+ в архив попадают не все логи,а только те что запрашиваются каждый раз.



regist написал(а):


> Koza Nozdri, логи не путай. Повторный лог секурити чек почти никогда не запрашиваем.


Я то как раз ничего не путаю.
К чему этот сарказм я так и не понял....

Запрашиваем повторные логи авз.
Пользователь запускает ViruLogs Collector by Dragokas и получает новый комплект логов,среди них и новый лог от утилиты Глакса.
Кстати -теперь не просим новые логи авз ,а лог ViruLogs Collector by Dragokas я так понимаю.
Ну или лог утилиты регистра если на осзоне.


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> К чему этот сарказм я так и не понял....


в отношение вашей сборки тебе уже не первый раз что-то мерещится, сначала коки какие-то, теперь сарказм...



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Запрашиваем повторные логи авз.
> Пользователь запускает ViruLogs Collector by Dragokas и получает новый комплект логов,среди них и новый лог от утилиты Глакса.


и пользователь десять раз собирает лог СекуритЧек . Ещё раз повторю для чего? Если можно один раз попросить его сделать это в конце.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

regist написал(а):


> в отношение вашей сборки


ну я не это имел ввиду да ладно.
не пойму я -что там пользователь десять раз делает.
от него никаких трудозатрат.
только инфа например.


regist написал(а):


> Ещё раз повторю для чего? Если можно один раз попросить его сделать это в конце.


Что бы не просить делать в конце.


----------



## Drongo (16 Ноя 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну или лог утилиты регистра если на осзоне.


Кирилл, а сложно написать правильное название? Зачем эти мелкие провокации?


----------



## akok (16 Ноя 2013)

Drongo, они взаимны в этой теме. 

Заканчивайте с взаимными подколками.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

Спойлер: offtop






Drongo написал(а):


> а сложно написать правильное название? Зачем эти мелкие провокации?


Да емае какие провокации народ?
Глакса Сашу я тоже провоцирую что ли?
@regist имя свое не озвучивает публично,ник неудобно было писать.
И название я хоть режьте не вспомню пока не прочитаю,даже и ViruLogs Collector by Dragokas не напишу по памяти))))
Какие подколы,я не подкалывал никого.


----------



## glax24 (16 Ноя 2013)

Нездоровая канитель ребята ))), перенесите в другой раздел эти обсуждения.


----------



## Dragokas (16 Ноя 2013)

Логосбощик это называется, что один, что второй.
Переносите все полностью в оффтоп, начиная с #68. Тема "Повторный запрос логов".В конце Инструкции есть ссылки на то, как выполнять скрипт в AVZ, как пофиксить через MBAM,
также указано, где искать утилиты SITLog и другие.

Зачем делать повторный комплект логов (*с перезагрузкой !*).
В арсенале каждого консультанта должны быть быстрые ответы с гиперссылками на спец. инструкции.
Так пусть пользователь научится читать.


----------



## Кирилл (16 Ноя 2013)

Dragokas написал(а):


> Зачем делать повторный комплект логов (с перезагрузкой !).


Для того что бы убедится в том что в логах чисто.


----------



## shestale (16 Ноя 2013)

Dragokas написал(а):


> Зачем делать повторный комплект логов (с перезагрузкой !).


А что в этом страшного? И раньше, когда запрашивали, они делали оба лога, если мы специально не просили только ст. скрипт№2
Мне кажется так и нам проще и пользователю тоже, чем делать логи отдельными утилитами.


----------



## akok (16 Ноя 2013)

Думаю эту проблему можно решить в HTA версии


----------



## shestale (16 Ноя 2013)

akok написал(а):


> Думаю эту проблему можно решить в HTA версии


Это да.., а сейчас я запрашиваю полностью комплект, пока ни кто не жаловался


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

Dragokas написал(а):


> Логосбощик это называется, что один, что второй.


+1, если нужно различать, то второй можно просто называть автологер.



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> не пойму я -что там пользователь десять раз делает.


десять раз переделывает лог Секурите Чек.



Dragokas написал(а):


> В арсенале каждого консультанта должны быть быстрые ответы с гиперссылками на спец. инструкции.
> Так пусть пользователь научится читать.


они есть... и даже есть специальный сборник шаблонов с такими ответами. Смысл остального поста не уловил, но с этой частью 


Dragokas написал(а):


> Так пусть пользователь научится читать.


согласен на все 100.


----------



## Сашка (16 Ноя 2013)

regist написал(а):


> и пользователь десять раз собирает лог СекуритЧек


Согласен с тем, что в начале темы этот лог запрашивать не нужно - это скорее во вред теме, чем на пользу. Еще во времена СекуритЧек другого автора, если этот лог запрашивался в начале или середины темы - она в 60 - 80% случаев не доводилась до конца. 

ИМХО, ставить обновления нужно по завершению темы, когда основные проблемы решены, а не в середине (кроме случаев, когда это нужно по ситуации) - но в этом утилиты не нужны - посмотреть, были ли поставлены обновления винды можно и по другим логам. 



regist написал(а):


> и даже есть специальный сборник шаблонов с такими ответами


они и так у всех есть (собранные регистром или свои)


----------



## glax24 (16 Ноя 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> Согласен с тем, что в начале темы этот лог запрашивать не нужно - это скорее во вред теме, чем на пользу.


А раньше вы другого мнения были


----------



## Сашка (16 Ноя 2013)

glax24 написал(а):


> А раньше вы другого мнения были


glax24, никогда. 

Он нужен, только не в начале темы, а в концеПомню, обсуждалось када то, что если этот лог запрашивается в середине темы, то это должно быть обоснованно и выполнение нужно контролировать.


----------



## glax24 (16 Ноя 2013)

Сашка, или я не правильно понял. Это ваше? Вы же говорили что нужно лог SC запрашивать вместе с основными, а теперь говорите что такого никогда не говорили.


Сашка написал(а):


> почему здесь то не уместно? я предлагаю добавить в правила, чтобы лог выкладывали сразу же, вместе с авз и остальным.





Сашка написал(а):


> А почему нет? Чтобы выкладывали лог сразу же. Т к аналог by screen*** запрашивается не сразу, а ближе к концу темы, когда основные проблемы решены - многим юзерам влом ставить обновления, да и на уговаривание и проверки как он там обновился уходит много времени, и только из за этого многие темы остаются незаконченными.
> 
> Если эта проверка будет делаться вместе с основным набором, да ещё и самостоятельно и без напоминаний - будет очень хорошо. имхо


----------



## Сашка (16 Ноя 2013)

glax24 написал(а):


> Если эта проверка будет делаться вместе с основным набором, да ещё и самостоятельно и без напоминаний - будет очень хорошо. имхо


суть в том, чтобы юзер ставил обновления сам или до, или после, без контроля как он это сделает. До - лучше в том плане, чтобы убедиться, что лазеек для большой части вирья не осталось, а после - удобнее для юзера, у которого из-за вирей лаги, бешеный трафик и т. п. Поэтому сейчас я считаю, что после все таки предпочтительнее.

По поводу контролировать как юзер обновился с помощью этого лога нужно, ИМХО, тока в искл. случаях (когда критически важно закрыть лазейки).


----------



## regist (16 Ноя 2013)

ППКС Сашки в этой теме.


----------



## Кирилл (17 Ноя 2013)

В данной версии лог собирается так,при обновлении до НТА версии будет просто чекбокс для получения лога в любое удобное время.


----------



## regist (17 Ноя 2013)

Я не понимаю смысла впихивать его в эту сборку и таскать его с этой сборкой. У юзеров вроде не возникает вопросов, как запустить Секурити Чек. Это утиль, которой юзер должен после лечения и сам регулярно пользоваться и проверяться на уязвимости и на других своих компах, которые не были заражены. Теперь когда юзер будет знать только запуск проверки из сборки он будет думать, что её можно запустить только из сборки. 
А так отдельно скачал проверил, посоветовал друзьям ...


----------



## shestale (17 Ноя 2013)

regist написал(а):


> Я не понимаю смысла впихивать его в эту сборку и таскать его с этой сборкой.


 regist, если бы я впервые читал эту тему и не знал тебя, то решил бы что ты - троль  Ну право, хватит уже.


akok написал(а):


> Лог SecurityCheck добавили по моей просьбе и убирать пока не будем. Время покажет.


----------



## Сашка (17 Ноя 2013)

Скорее всего наличие его в сборке просто приведет к тому, что этот лог будет делаться сразу же, соответственно, первым же постом юзер будет получать рекомендации по обновлению. Из за этого как и было, 60- 80 тем будут бросаться на первом же этапе (логика обычного юзера - раз это все так долго и сложно, я лучше переустановлю систему)


----------



## regist (18 Ноя 2013)

Когда писал, что воткнули Секурите Чек, хотел написать, что потом захотят ещё двадцать утилит туда воткнуть под предлогом, мол для юзера всё автоматизировано. Потом не стал, подумал скажут, что я преувеличиваю. А сейчас глянул


> ;; ================= UVS ===================
> ; адреса зеркал
> UVS.link.1=http://dsrt.dyndns.org/files/uvs_v3811.zip
> UVS.link.2=http://safezone.cc/resources/universal-virus-sniffer-uvs.7/download?version=7
> ...


Как понимаю там для юзера будет ещё и галочка запустить комбофикс и все эти утилиты. Ну, что же
No comment!


----------



## akok (18 Ноя 2013)

острословы. Не зная задумки штампов наставили.


----------



## Drongo (18 Ноя 2013)

Так надо объяснить народу доходчиво и популярно, а не темнить.


----------



## akok (18 Ноя 2013)

Так задавайте вопросы....прибрался в теме


----------



## Drongo (19 Ноя 2013)

Для чего эти ссылки? Для упрощения скачивания юзером?


----------



## akok (19 Ноя 2013)

Сань, вопрос лучше сюда. Я не уверен, что разработчик мониторит эту тему.


----------



## Кирилл (19 Ноя 2013)

Drongo написал(а):


> Для чего эти ссылки? Для упрощения скачивания юзером?


Это часть разработки,готовится новый интерфейс,там будет возможность подключать чекбоксом опцию сбора доплога обладая даже одной прямой извилиной.
Лог по умолчанию останется как в правилах-авз,рсит(или сит).
Все остальное опционально.
И не начинайте говорить что будет мудрено или сложно-будет комфортно всем.
Должна отпасть потребность во многих инструкциях,в том числе и в таких типа как выполнить скрипт авз.


----------



## Сашка (19 Ноя 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> там будет возможность подключать чекбоксом опцию сбора доплога обладая даже одной прямой извилиной.


извилина большинства юзеров пойдет на то, чтобы включить все чекбоксы одновременно и угробить систему


----------



## Кирилл (19 Ноя 2013)

нет,опция скрыта.
без рекоменлации хэлпера ничего не будет запускаться.
тем более инструкцию с картинками будет.
не начинайте хаять то чего не видели.



> *-Дорогой ты лучше сам расскажи,а то я сама додумаю-хуже будет!!*


----------



## Сашка (19 Ноя 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> нет,опция скрыта.





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> без рекоменлации хэлпера ничего не будет запускаться.


как она будет включаться? по паролю?


----------



## Кирилл (19 Ноя 2013)

Увидите,про ссылки вам вполне подробно отвечено.
Не торопите события емае.


----------



## Сашка (19 Ноя 2013)

такие вещи лучше обсуждать сразу, а не - "ждите сюрприза"
пока мне понятно, только что будут чекбоксы для запуска всех оставшихся утилит без использования мозга. как и каким образом юзер получит к ним доступ мне не понятно.


----------



## Drongo (19 Ноя 2013)

Давным-давно, когда старики были молодыми, а старушки прекрасными девицами...


Drongo написал(а):


> iskander-k сказал(а):
> ↑
> Что-то типа проги для утилит от касперского(GUI для консольных утилит) . скачал в папку нужные утилиты запустил или скрипт или GUI для консольных утилит и в итоге набор нужных логовНажмите, чтобы раскрыть...
> В принципе после выпуска квиккиллера финального, можно перепрофилировать эту оболочку под авз на запуск с различными ключами и их комбинациями.


----------



## Сашка (19 Ноя 2013)

по установке галки будет скачиваться нужная прога и автоматом делаться лог? зашибись((


----------



## грум (19 Ноя 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> по установке галки будет скачиваться нужная прога и автоматом делаться лог? зашибись((


Именинник что ты так переживаешь? Все будет хорошо.


----------



## Сашка (19 Ноя 2013)

сделайте мне такую штуку, чтобы она вот это все запускала по очереди)))


----------



## Drongo (19 Ноя 2013)

Это всё равно что торта обкушаться. Такое ощущение, что половина знает о чём речь и молчит, а другая половина гадает, что ж там за киндер-сюрприз положат...


----------



## glax24 (19 Ноя 2013)

Drongo написал(а):


> что половина знает о чём речь и молчит


Так разработчик имеет на это право не раскрывать все карты сразу.


----------



## Drongo (19 Ноя 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> сделайте мне такую штуку, чтобы она вот это все запускала по очереди)))


Я думал там чуть-чуть. ))) А потом как глянул и со счёта сбился сколько там всего, ты підрахуй.

P.S. підрахуй - не матюк если что. )))


----------



## Сашка (19 Ноя 2013)

Drongo написал(а):


> P.S. підрахуй - не матюк если что. )))


блин, а я подумал уже можно)))


----------



## Drongo (19 Ноя 2013)

Да блин если бі. Єто по нашему "подсчитай"


----------



## Сашка (19 Ноя 2013)

около 20 штук где то, не считая livecd


----------



## Dragokas (19 Ноя 2013)

akok написал(а):


> Сань, вопрос лучше сюда. Я не уверен, что разработчик мониторит эту тему.


Так и есть. Я подписан на тему, но Email-уведомления почему-то не приходят.


regist написал(а):


> Как понимаю там для юзера будет ещё и галочка запустить комбофикс и все эти утилиты. Ну, что же
> No comment!


Эти ссылки там уже давно, так что:


Сашка написал(а):


> "ждите сюрприза"


под новый год 


Сашка написал(а):


> около 20 штук где то, не считая livecd


"Не говорите так быстро, я записываю". добавил в план.


----------

